# Corruption in Mallorca, Spain



## chasdflynn (May 18, 2012)

“Social systems proceed by (usually) covering up the brutalities upon which they are based""


Spanish Corruption by Local Police in Calvia is one of the worse in Western Europe and no one wants to stop it!


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

chasdflynn said:


> “Social systems proceed by (usually) covering up the brutalities upon which they are based""
> 
> 
> Spanish Corruption by Local Police in Calvia is one of the worse in Western Europe and no one wants to stop it!


I think you will find, the corruption is so deep, it would harm too many "big" people, if there was any attempt to clean it up.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Abyss-Rover said:


> I think you will find, the corruption is so deep, it would harm too many "big" people, if there was any attempt to clean it up.


 and therein lies the problem with the whole of Europe!

Jo xxx


----------



## chasdflynn (May 18, 2012)

*Pain in Spain*

Dear Sir:

Re: Spanish Chronic Unemployment and Calvia Police

When we arrived in Calvia, nine years ago, there were plenty of English pubs. We had over the years Squadron, Key West, Karma, Red Bar, Kariba and Rumours In Puerto Portals. They are all gone now. The only one left standing is Rumours in Portals Nous. You have to wonder, why? 

One can be sure as Spain drifts rudderless in their perilous descent in to bankruptcy due to creating the regulatory and tax nightmare of fiscal madness, they will demand Europe and Britain bail them out. Yet they now treat foreign investors with aggressive attitudes reserved usually for criminals. They are surely a great example of biting the hand that feeds you or biting off one's nose to spite your face.

Investing in Spain with the crazy employment contracts, city regulations, continually rising IVA and during a recession is very tough. You work long hours for little to no return. 

Now on top of all these factors throw in the Calvia Police and you have the perfect storm. In Canada, America or UK the police treat the "governor" with respect. In Calvia they treat you with disdain, intimidation and continual harassment or threats. It is pure insanity. After working 12 to 14 hours with little rest, they march in to inform you, music is too loud, so you turn it down. Next night they march in and state people talk too loud (remember they must smoke outside due to Spanish law). After solving these problems the Calvia Police tell you English and Chinese are an "option" on your menus but Catalan must be written. Then you must close, unlike your Spanish competitors precisely on time and throw everyone in the street or be fined heavily. Course if they make too much noise when leaving you can be fined heavily as well. The Local Policia in Spain certainly do not let the truth or the facts get in the way or harassment of foreigners. Even an OAP investing in Spain can be punched harassed and threatened with intimidating tactics. 

While Spanish unemployment heads towards 30 percent, the Calvia Police and Spanish laws discourage work and encourage sleep. One does not have to wonder why Spain is heading for the financial abyss. The new Mayor has promised twice to at least look in to the problems faced by foreigners investing in Spain, but it seems as though finding ways to cut services while increasing police power to reduce revenues occupied his time. 

It is simple Mallorca politicians all you have to do is reduce regulations, encourage police politeness and respect of investors and hold the rein on taxes and we all win, Mallorca Citzens and European investors. Just a little common sense to ease the pain in Spain por favor!!

Charlie Flynn 
Rumours


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

chasdflynn said:


> Dear Sir:
> 
> Re: Spanish Chronic Unemployment and Calvia Police
> 
> ...


I take it you wrote this letter?


----------



## chasdflynn (May 18, 2012)

*Pain in Spain*

Yes it was published in the Local Daily Bulletin yesterday


----------

